

Using Sonar for Laptop Power Management - carnevalem
http://stevetarzia.com/sonar/

======
wanderr
pretty cool idea. I was going to use bluetooth pairing between my phone and pc
for this purpose since my phone is always in my pocket, but the battery drain
on the phone was not worth it.

